# Visas for over 50's UK citizen



## pastyeater (Nov 3, 2013)

My wife is looking at a teaching job in Singapore which would be wonderful for her and our two kids however I read that there are restrictions placed on over 50's (myself). Can anyone shed any light on this. My wife is under 50 by the way. 
My specialism is IT in education but I am unsure how cut throat the IT industry is in Singapore for someone of my age.
Any pointers gratefully received


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

I do not know of any legal restrictions placed on age for work visas. Work visas are employment based so the first step would be to have a job offer on hand. However, having said that, they will also take into consideration that a more matured and experienced professional should be expected to be paid towards the higher end of the salary distribution, so an older person applying for a work visa but being paid the salary at the base visa eligibility cutoff would definitely raise some red-flags. Spouses can enter with a visa tagged onto the main applicant's. As for kids, generally, only dependent, single, and below-21 children will be allowed to accompany the visa applicant. more information here Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower

There have been other discussions on this forum regarding age and permanent residence eligibility, but that is not an issue that you have to face at this current time.


----------

